# Horus Heresy



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Are there any Horus Heresy books that aren't woth reading? I have Horus Rising through Legion and Fallen Angels, A Thousand Sons, Nemesis and The First Heretic.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Well Battle for the Abyss is widely considered to be one of the worst of the series, i personally rank it as the lowest aswell. But then other people have enjoyed it alot and even with all its short comings, i really did enjoy the characters of Mhotep and Skraal, a loyalist Thousand Son and World Eater respectively. 

The only other ones you seem to be missing out is Tales of Heresy, Mechanicum and Prospero Burns. And i wouldn't miss any of these out. 

Tales of Heresy brings in alot of short stories that help flesh out untouched areas and smaller incidents in the heresy. One of the stories gives you a rather unique insight into how the Custodes operate and fulfil their duties and introduces Amon and Haedo who make brief appearences in both Thousand Sons which you may remember (at Ulanor) and also again in Prospero Burns. Another shows you how Angron first met his Legion once he was 'rescued' by the Emperor. And various other stories, all of which are well worth reading and should not be skipped.

Mechanicum is another excellent novel and again i believe should definetly be read. It gives you a very good look at how the Mechanicum and the Legio Titans operated during the Great Crusade and the Heresy, and more importantly the war on Mars. And also brings in some rather important revelations to modern 40k aswell as the Heresy itself. Some people don't like it, but im fairly sure the majority agree it's an excellent book.

And as for Prospero Burns. It would simply be criminal to not read it. For me it is just behind Legion as the best book in the Heresy series. It provides a truely excellent view as to how the Space Wolves or the Vlka Fenryka as they call themselves(infinitly better name) actually operate and gives them alot more depth. It took away any prejudices i had against them for their actions regarding the Thousand Sons. Again, criminal to not read.

So really its only Battle for the Abyss. You really could read it and not miss out on anything, but i would still say you read it, you may actually really like it as others have and even if you don't, i'm sure Mhotep and Skraal will provide at least some worth to reading the novel. I'm not going to miss out on any of the HH books, even if they get a poor review and don't look as griping as the rest.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

They are all worth reading for the simple fact that they are all part of the series. But there are a couple of weak links, _Battle for the Abyss_ for example.


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

_Battle for the Abyss_ and _Descent of Angels_ are usually discouraged. Although I read both and thought they were okay. As pointed out they are not nearly as good as the other books of the series, but books like _The First Heretic_ and _Thousand Sons_ are really damn good.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Why not check Heresy's reviews for said books here?

I would put* Nemesis*, *Descent of Angels *and *Battle for the Abyss *into the category of 'weak links'.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

thank you for the advice and i didn't know about the reviews bobss.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Nemesis and Descent of angels are underrated. I wouldn't skip either.


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

I would personally read them all as you may enjoy the books that others would class as weak. As i though nemesis was not that bad as some say it is.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

raider1987 said:


> Nemesis and Descent of Angels are underrated. I wouldn't skip either.


He's right. Both were quite good, _Nemesis_ is better then people say it is and while _Descent of Angels_ isn't quite Horus Heresy material its still a good book. If it had been in any other Black Library series it would have done quite well, but it was put into the very best series they have and thus is lacklustre when compared to the others.


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

Damn I thought _Nemesis_ was on par with the other good HH novels. Too each his own though.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I really liked Nemesis as i've always like the assassin clades, and it's interesting to see them expanded upon and how they operated during M30. However the gripe i think alot of people have is that it could easily have been set in 40k with a switch of Horus for some random Chaos Lord or Abaddon. I still liked it though and could see what Swallow was trying to do


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

I agree, it could be a 40k novel, or could have never happened at all and wouldn't have missed any major events of the series. However, it was wall to wall awesome and I loved it and can't wait to read James Swallows next book. I know he isn't as popular as Abnett or Macneill in these forums but I really loved both of his books I read (eiseinstein and nemesis).


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

^Yeah I like both of his HH novels too.


----------

